# Coding Exercises



## tmr1965 (Sep 13, 2013)

Are there websites out there that you can practice your coding skills? I have had my CPC for almost 3 years now and would like to get a remote coding job, but I would like to practice some coding before I take a coding test for one of the remote coding companies.  I am not a good test taker. I do better with hands on learning, but I know in order to get a remote coding job I have to overcome my test anxiety! Any suggestions to help me through this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## venkatbharathi@yahoo.com (Sep 13, 2013)

Please I too would like to if there are any websites to practice coding.


----------



## jnfrfrn (Sep 14, 2013)

*coding exercises*

I am about to take my coding test in three weeks and would like coding exercises


----------



## vimenchaca (Sep 14, 2013)

*coding exercises*

justcoding.com  has quizzes on the bottom left corner of their website.

http://health-information.advanceweb.com/  is another great resource.

for the remote coder jobs, you have to be very well versed on the coding guidelines - make sure you review those before applying for one of those jobs.


----------



## DBordador (Sep 15, 2013)

I just thought of you as the person to approach.  Thank you, Vi!


----------

